# Cycling in the Rocky Mountains



## toby99 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi.

I'm from Germany and I consider to take part in an exchange to USA. 
Some people told that the best addresses for cyclist are Colorado, California and Oregon and than i've found this board on the internet, so are there many/any cyclists in Colorado and also Races, cause i do them, too. Which are best places (cities) for cycling?
Thanks for helping me
greets
toby 

PS. I'll post this allso in the corresponding subboards


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Boulder, Phoenix and San Diego are all good places to check into, but be prepared for expensive housing.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

toby99 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm from Germany and I consider to take part in an exchange to USA.
> Some people told that the best addresses for cyclist are Colorado, California and Oregon and than i've found this board on the internet, so are there many/any cyclists in Colorado and also Races, cause i do them, too. Which are best places (cities) for cycling?
> ...


Toby,
Colorado has some great rides and races for sure. Pretty much both days every weekend
Few of our races are through the USA Cycling and rather hosted by a regional group, The American Cycling Association. go to www.americancycling.org
hit me with a PM and i'll forward to you the prelim schedule for 2008


----------



## ifallalot (Sep 21, 2005)

Colorado is great for all cycling... mountain, road, races, tours...

one thing we ask as a favor from our european visitors... dont wear the white bike shorts!


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Licenses*



dfleck said:


> ...hosted by a regional group, The American Cycling Association...


This could be a good thing. Some time ago we had some racers over from Germany and had to go through all kinds of work to get them licensed to race in a local crit.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

You shouldnt have any issues racing through ACA - just contact before you come out and send a race resume to get put in the correct category.

And dont worry about the white shorts - I wear them and they are quite lovely


----------



## toby99 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks, it seems to be very popular in Colorado, are there allso any clubs?


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

yes, both racing and touring clubs. Most of the races out here are crits though there are a number of road races, TT's and hill climbs too. If you are looking to come over and race with a local team, post your time frames and category (not sure over there but other than some age groupings, here its Pro/1/2, 3 and 4) and we'll give you some ideas


----------



## toby99 (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm 15 years old, this was my first year in class U17, I've reced 8 races( thats not much, i was ill a long time...but next year I'll ride about 20), in these 8 races i've had 4 placements, one time 3. place, 2x7, 1x5. 
In a timetrial with the length of 11km I've rode an average of 40,31 without tt material.


Is there many snow in winter?


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

I would get in touch with either Black sheep or front rangers cycling teams. You can find them on the ACA website. They have a junior cycling focus

Usually you can cycle all year round in denver itself, though last year we were pretty much snowed in all winter. Lots of snow in the mountains during winter of course.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Toby,

I lived in Colorado and Wyoming. Unless you do not care about cold weather, it is not the place you want to be in the Winter. The city of Colorado Springs (where the U.S.A. Olympic Training Center is located) is a great place to connect with other serious cyclists, but is best weather between April and October. 

If you are a young exchange student, I assume you will be here between September and May, during the winter.

I do not like Southern California (Los Angeles/San Diego) but it is excellent for winter riding, and, it has a very large population of serious cyclists and racers. 

If, however, you ski or snowboard, I know of some wonderful place to be during the winter besides Denver, which is a big, messy city.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

For year-round cycling, I would recommend Santa Fe, NM. They don't get as much snow as Colorado but they don't get as hot as AZ.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

Santa Fe would depend on how much racing you want to do. There is a good racing scene in NM but a bigger one in CO


----------



## kerkovej (Mar 14, 2006)

*Colorado!*

The Front Range of Colorado would suit you well. There is plenty of racing and riding for both the road and mnt bike. I am in Ft. Collins, CO which is in the northern part of Colorado. It does snow here and get cold....but nothing you can't still ride in if you have the proper clothing. Here is a sampling of pictures from the past week...




























All the pictures are posted HERE. Good luck!


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

kerkovej said:


> The Front Range of Colorado would suit you well. There is plenty of racing and riding for both the road and mnt bike. I am in Ft. Collins, CO which is in the northern part of Colorado. It does snow here and get cold....but nothing you can't still ride in if you have the proper clothing. Here is a sampling of pictures from the past week...
> 
> All the pictures are posted HERE. Good luck!


You forget to include a pic of the snow that we had on Sunday....


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

shongalola said:


> Santa Fe would depend on how much racing you want to do. There is a good racing scene in NM but a bigger one in CO


True. If year-round riding is more important, Santa Fe. If more racing is important, Colorado Front Range.


----------



## toby99 (Oct 19, 2007)

more racing is more important.'cause your body needs a long periode of regeneration, the winter.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey Toby, what months of the year are you planning on coming to the USA?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

kerkovej said:


> The Front Range of Colorado would suit you well. Good luck!


Estes Park via Highway 34 is the longest false flat ever.


----------



## toby99 (Oct 19, 2007)

It's from July 2009 till July 2010


----------

